# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  The Hallowed Lands (Day 2)

## Vulpes

Here's day 2 of a bookmark a day! There's something charming about working on a smaller scale like this, and for my second attempt I wanted to try my hand at more ornamentations in the way of scrolls, seals and a more elaborate rose and border.

I'm really happy with how this one turned out and as always any feedback/pointers are greatly appreciated.

All hand-drawn, roughed out in pencil and then inked; 5.5" x 2.5"

### Latest WIP ###

----------

